# mac cube g4?



## chouxette (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila, un type à coté de chez moi souhaite me vendre son mac cube g4 450mhz, 320 mo de ram, 20 GO de disque dure, avec clavier, écran et souris pour 150 ecran 15" (apple également)

Je sais c'est surement démodé, mais je compte lui rajouter un petit GO de ram et j'ai un DD de 80 go qui traine dans le coin donc...

ça vaut le cout vous croyez?

Il y a aussi une carte wifi dedans,

julia


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

Tout dépends de ce que vous souhaitez faire avec mais à ce prix là je n'hésiterai pas !
pour vous aider dans votre choix ce lien.
http://cube.skymac.org/cpu.htm

A+


----------



## chouxette (8 Mars 2009)

Bah mon utilisation serait de la bureautique, internet, etc... Itune et compagnie

3 ports ram, 1,5GO ça m'interesse,

J'ai trouvé une autre offre, mais cest un ecran catodique, et c'est un G4 733mhz avec 1go de ram et 150GO de dd mais bon en mode gros format et dans mon petit apparte à paris, et mon petit bureau... Je n'aurais pas la place 

L'offre dernièrement contacté etait à 190

mais bon... je veux le petit cube ^^


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Mars 2009)

Les 1,5 Go de Ram sont totalement inutile !


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Mars 2009)

En outre, si vous n'avez pas beaucoup de place il y a mieux que le cube, le tournesol ! 
On peut en trouver dans ces prix, par exemple ici
http://www.annonces-mac.net/acheter_imac_g4_39153.html


----------



## pickwick (3 Avril 2009)

Pour avoir eu les deux, le tournesol fait du bruit, le cube n'en fait pas (sauf si le disque dur rend l'ame), quand à la RAM , le maximum peut être utile si tu installes des applications comme iPhoto 8 et que tu gères un grand nombre de photos, cela ira moins lentement disons.
Le cube est une excellente machine.


----------



## daffyb (3 Avril 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Les 1,5 Go de Ram sont totalement inutile !


ah bon et pourquoi ça ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

Oui, plus on en a et mieux c'est !
Mais à bien regarder la demande et l'utilisation assez classique de chouxette, le Go ne sera jamais atteint. D'ailleurs il suffit pour s'en convaincre d'observer la mémoire disponible dans " moniteur d'activité " lors d'une utilisation classique de l'ordinateur. Bien sûr si chouxette nous avait dit qu'il souhaitait travailler des photos de 500 Mo avec la CS, c'était une autre histoire ! Encore que le swap avec un DD de 7200 tr/mn disposant de plusieurs Go disponibles ne soit pas rédhibitoire.
Pour ce qui est du cube, bien entendu, c'est une excellente machine mais plus en retrait côté performances par rapport à l'iMac G4. Pour le bruit, tout à fait d'accord et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'a poussé à faire une modification encore en test que voici :

Les iMac G4 sont ventilés par des ventilateurs de marque SUPERRED type CHA9212
DS-TF pour les 15" et 17"
FS-TF pour le 20"

Ci-dessous les caractéristiques des ventilateurs.

Modèle CHA9212DS-TF CHA9212FS-TF
Tension d'utilisation V	 6-13,8	 6-13,8
Puissance W	 3,12	 5,16
Intensité absorbée A	 0,26	 0,43
Température d'utilisation °C	 -10 / 70°C	 -10 / 70°C
Vitesse de rotation RPM	 2900	 3500
Débit maximum M3/mn 1,4	 1,7
Pression maximale mm H2O	 3,9	 4,7
Emission sonore	 36	 42


Ce sont des ventilateurs à moteur électrique de type brushless tournant sur un palier manchon et dont la vitesse de rotation est régulée par un circuit intégré LB 1860 et une résistance variable CTN.
Ces ventilateurs ont la particularité de prendre l'air en amont et sur le coté des palles. Ils sont de ce fait quasiment uniques.
Le problème vient de ce que la régulation de la vitesse en fonction de la température n'est pas toujours bien gérée et il y a de fortes différences d'une machine à l'autre. Ce qui peut dans certain cas générer un niveau sonore élevé non justifié par la charge thermique à extraire.
C'est pourquoi le déplacement de la courbe de variation des vitesses vers le haut ( température supérieure ) est recherché.
Les ventilateurs étant indémontables, la solution consiste à faire chuter la tension continue d'alimentation en mettant en série une résistance dont la valeur doit être optimisée pour chaque machine.
Pour ce faire, on ouvre la machine et on se prend sur le plus du ventilateur, puis on passe nos fils par un des orifices de ventilation basse et on fait la jonction avec un potentiomètre de 100 ohms acceptant 5 W implanté par exemple dans une boite plexo.
On réalise ensuite des mesures de températures du disque dur avec "Température Monitor" et de l'air ambiant et extrait avec un thermomètre.
Ainsi on peut faire varier la chute de tension pour obtenir un faible niveau sonore tout en contrôlant le niveau de la charge thermique interne.

Bilan actuel de mes tests.
Les températures sont relevées stabilisées après fonctionnement du processeur au maximum durant 1 heure.

Résistance en ohms = 50 / T° HD en °C = 38 / Température air extrait en °C = 28,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 60 / T° HD en °C = 39 / Température air extrait en °C = 29,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 70 / T° HD en °C = 41 / Température air extrait en °C = 30,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 80 / T° HD en °C = 42 / Température air extrait en °C = 31,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20

N'ayant pas de sonomètre, je n'ai pas effectué de mesure sonore. Néanmoins, je peux témoigner que je sui passé du bruit émis par un ventilateur très présent de type PowerMac à celui d'un ventilateur discret de type iMac intel.

Avant de conclure, il faut refaire ces test dans des conditions d'ambiance plus chaudes.


A+


----------

